# hello everybody!



## Bruce B (Nov 4, 2006)

What temp did you foil the Corona's?

  

Good to have you back Dave!!


----------



## Griff (Nov 4, 2006)

Not many guys up this time of night. Bruce, is Michigan EST or CST?

Griff


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 4, 2006)

Dave, in the future, try typing in:

*www.bbq-4-u.com*

If that doesn't work you know for sure something is wrong!  

Great to have you back in the mix!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome back Dave!


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 4, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Dave, in the future, try typing in:
> 
> *www.bbq-4-u.com*
> 
> ...



Greg,

I think he figured that out already !!!!!

Al


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 4, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Not many guys up this time of night. Bruce, is Michigan EST or CST?
> 
> Griff



We are EST Griff. What's Alaska, Pacific or whatever it's called on the left coast.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Dave...glad to see you found the way back.  Hope you stuffed some lime in them Coronas.  Notice that make it where it dont taste or smell quite so bad. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Nov 4, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> We are EST Griff. What's Alaska, Pacific or whatever it's called on the left coast.



We got our own time zone, Alaska Standard Time. It's EST minus four hours.

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 4, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to ask if you had your own time zone, but then I figured if Texas didn't have their own   , why would Alaska?     Of course, some would argue that Texas does have their own.


----------



## Griff (Nov 4, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:cthvwkuw]

Texas only has one time zone because it's a small state. Actually, until about 20 years ago we had three time zones in our state. We had a referendum and voted to create "Alaska Standard Time" for use in the entire state. The time zone thing gets problematic as lines of longitude converge at the poles. Technically, some of Alaska's Aleutian islands are on the other side of the International Date Line. The Line jogs around the end of the Aleutian Chain. Geography lesson over. 

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2006)

You know that place was cheap too. Think old Seward got the whole place for dos centavos per acre.  They called it Seward's Folly at the time you know. They claim if you melt down all the ice it only be half as big as Texas. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Nov 4, 2006)

We could cut Alaska in half and make Texas the third largest state. And we got more oil.  

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2006)

Whuts up with the biting flies?

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Nov 4, 2006)

No bugs at all this time of year.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2006)

Well my two old high rolling pals who decided to take their MH's up there hit at the bad time of year.  They say you had to cover from hea to toe with Avon Skin so soft and wrap up in blankets while making a dead run to go visit from one camper to the other.  Guess they went at the wrong time of  year.  Remember well they tried to bride one of them Ferrys to bring em back..but it was booked solid.  Said it was the most miserable they had ever been.  Course they was transplanted yankees from Ill. and Manysoto.  Sure a Texan acclimatize well to that part o the world at least in the summer. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Glad you made it back Dave!


----------

